
MySpace's new S.F. office will be key to redesign plans - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/10/15/BU70SP3D3.DTL
======
Goladus
I just noticed that they have a new homepage skin. It's still not as slick as
Facebook, but it makes the bulletin board the most prominent item on the page,
along with the twittery status update section. The interface is still simpler
than Facebook, though in a WYSIAYG sort of way.

------
jamiequint
hiring 200 good engineers in San Francisco right now is gonna be no small task

------
falsestprophet
They should save themselves the trouble and buy Weebly.

